# Shedding



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I feel your pain! Shedding is part of owning a golden... if it helps, labs are worse and their short hair is sooo much harder to clean up than the tumble weeds from a golden. They also smell like sweat socks most of the time!
So the reality... I give baths and blow dries weekly. It's amazing how much hair those high power blow driers get out. I brush daily with a longer bristle brush but the best tool I've found is a undercoat rake. They are extremely inexpensive and remove a ton of the undercoat that is most of the shedding problem.
Of course if your dog stays outside this undercoat keeps them warm and acts like a wet suit to also cool them in the heat so don't want to remove too much. My girls are inside dogs and so I rake the undercoat before every bath.

It's also a good idea to invest in a good vacuum


----------



## DanieLin (Nov 12, 2016)

Could you recommend any brand of undercoat rake? Or post a pic of one?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Invest in a dog blow drier-you'll wonder what you did without one! It will blast out loose undercoat. I bathe and blow dry every 2-4 weeks and that seems to keep shedding down a bit. Daily brushing helps too. I use a slicker brush, followed by an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb. (Confession: I don't actually brush everyday-I actually usually only brush after a bath unless she's gotten into burrs or something.) I'll post links to the tools I use since someone asked above.

Slicker brush (I use the regular size) https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...leSearchString=slicker+brush&wec-locale=en_US

Undercoat rake (couldn't find the one I have but this is similar): https://store.ryanspet.com/CW6122

Greyhound comb (I use the 7 1/2 inch): https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...EC776E6421&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US

As far as dryers, I have the $400 Chris Christensen Kool Dry, but I'm a professional groomer. If you just have one or two dogs at home and your not showing in conformation, you don't need to go that expensive unless you want to. The expensive ones like Kool Dry and K9 are the best, fastest dryers out there, but they are expensive. For at home grooming, you would probably be happy with something like the Metro Air Force Commander for $150 or Metro Air Force Commander 2 for $170.


----------

